# English muffins.



## IKE (Feb 23, 2019)

Not wanting to run the risk of upsetting my delicate little tummy rolleyes I've always eaten either a slice of lightly buttered toast or a toasted english muffin prior to taking my morning prescriptions and supplements.

I've been having toast the past ten days or so but I just had a muffin a few minutes ago and for some reason it tasted exceptionally good this morning.....so good in fact I'm sitting here fighting the urge to go toast another one. 

I like the brand pictured the best......do you like english muffins ?


----------



## terry123 (Feb 23, 2019)

I like the Thomas brand.  Trying to cut down on the carbs and just eat a half.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2019)

Thomas's, but they seem to have gotten smaller over the years. I stopped buying them a while back.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 23, 2019)

IKE said:


> .....do you like english muffins?



Yes, yes I do

The extra crisp ones

Lightly toasted
butter and jam








a bag usually does it

...usually


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes!

I keep a bag of these lite English muffins in the freezer all split and ready to go.  I use them for burger buns, cheese on toast, tuna melts and as Terry mentioned a half with breakfast.  Keeping them out of sight in the freezer helps me make them last for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes, toasted with sliced strawberries and cottage cheese on top. Healthy and delicious.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 24, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Yes, toasted with sliced strawberries and cottage cheese on top. Healthy and delicious.



Wow, that sounds really good - I usually just go with peanut butter and honey.  Not so healthy....


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2019)

Once in a while.  I do like the looks of the variety shown in Aunt Bea's post.

Do the English eat English muffins?  What's the difference between English muffins and crumpets?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 24, 2019)

My in laws came from England.  My wife loved English muffins.

They have them with eggs.

In fact I am going to look up the recipe and bake some.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 24, 2019)

Love ‘em.     Toasted with peanut butter.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2019)

I  usually  keep  some  on hand.     Good  with  peanut  butter  and  fruit  preserves  of
some  sort.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 24, 2019)

I buy Thomas English muffins for the hubby. He says that don't taste the same as they use to. Maybe it's just him.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2019)

Could  be, Ruth.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 24, 2019)

I like them toasted with cream cheese, same as I like a bagel.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Once in a while.  I do like the looks of the variety shown in Aunt Bea's post.
> 
> Do the English eat English muffins?  What's the difference between English muffins and crumpets?




yes we do eat them but we call them simply  ''Muffins''... There's a big difference in the look, texture  and the taste of Muffins and Crumpets...

Muffins.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Crumpets....


----------



## deesierra (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes, they are a staple in my pantry. I too like the Oroweat extra crispy. But my favorite is the inexpensive brand that I find at Grocery Outlet. They are hardy and tasty and only .99 for a half dozen.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 24, 2019)

Love a crumpet with the melted butter dripping through it.And a dollop of jam on top.Tea time treat for me.Morrisons ones are good.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you hollydolly and Furryanimal!  I've learned something new.  I haven't ever seen crumpets in our grocery stores.  I'll see if I can find Morrisons for sale on the web.
:thanks:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Thank you hollydolly and Furryanimal!  I've learned something new.  I haven't ever seen crumpets in our grocery stores.  I'll see if I can find Morrisons for sale on the web.
> :thanks:



Whole Foods sells crumpets, but I haven't bought any yet. I'm afraid I'll eat the whole bag! My friends love thm.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Thank you hollydolly and Furryanimal!  I've learned something new.  I haven't ever seen crumpets in our grocery stores.  I'll see if I can find Morrisons for sale on the web.
> :thanks:



Morrisons are a supermarket chain Tommy, so furry's favourite crumpets are supermarket own brand, probably hard to find online over the pond....

perhaps try the international Aisle in your local supermarket...


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 24, 2019)

Always have 'whole wheat' muffins on hand.  Have them for breakfast with honey or marmalade
and for lunch with a poached egg.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2019)

Trader Joe's also make crumpets, Tom.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the information, ladies.  As it happens, I'll be in Portland, Maine tomorrow and I believe both Whole Foods and Trader Joe's have stores there.  I'll take a look.



hollydolly said:


> perhaps try the *international Aisle in your local supermarket*...



Holly, being a big city person you probably wouldn't understand, but ... that there is funny!  Maybe the *international Shelf* ... ?  Maybe ...

:lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 24, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Once in a while.  I do like the looks of the variety shown in Aunt Bea's post.
> 
> Do the English eat English muffins?  What's the difference between English muffins and crumpets?



English muffins are bready while crumpets are.... ?

I don't think there is anything you can compare a crumpet to.
The best you could say is that they are very porous 
They go well with honey poured over them once toasted.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Thanks for the information, ladies.  As it happens, I'll be in Portland, Maine tomorrow and I believe both Whole Foods and Trader Joe's have stores there.  I'll take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tommy ...lol.... shows how much we Brits embrace other cultures.. I  don't live in the city, I live in a village on the edge of a small  market town in the countryside  20 miles outside of the city... and every one of our  supermarkets has at least one whole aisle of International food , Asian,  Chinese, Indian, American ...even tho' we don't have people from those  countries living in this particular small  area, people like to use  International ingredients in their recipes..etc..


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2019)

Toasted with butter, bown sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 25, 2019)

Just   had one  while  watching  the   Goodyear  blimp  (dirigible)  pass by  almost  over head.  Quite a sight.  The  new ones are NOT   just a

gas bag.  They have some  metal  structures  inside to hold  their shape.  They have a little  propeller  in back which  increases their  speed.

Fun to watch.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2019)

I just had to know.

While in Portland today, I stopped by Whole Foods and bought a package of crumpets.  Just toasted one up and ate it with butter on it.  Eh, it was alright ... doughy.  Tasted like a thick buttered pancake.  This might not have been a fair test as these crumpets were made in Massachusetts and, ... well, ah ... y'know ... 

I'll look for a recipe on-line and see if my wife will make us up a batch.  There has to be something to the old "tea and crumpets" thing.

:grin:


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 26, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Yes, toasted with sliced strawberries and cottage cheese on top. Healthy and delicious.



The English eat them with marmalade.  Marmalade seems to be popular.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2019)

Tommy said:


> I just had to know.
> 
> While in Portland today, I stopped by Whole Foods and bought a package of crumpets.  Just toasted one up and ate it with butter on it.  Eh, it was alright ... doughy.  Tasted like a thick buttered pancake.  This might not have been a fair test as these crumpets were made in Massachusetts and, ... well, ah ... y'know ...
> 
> ...



Oh, sorry Tommy. I was also hoping for a better rating, I don't think these crumpets are for me. I'll save the carbs for a good English muffin, which I adore. I'll just have to try the bigger ones.

The International aisles here have shelves fairly groaning with Chinese, Hispanic/Mexican, some Japanese, Indian, Polish and of course, Italian items around the whole store. 

The British shelves contain a few "digestives", Walker's shortbread cookies, some dusty cans of Heinz beans and bottles of sauces labeled HP. I have seen a few cans of custard. I think crumpets could be sold successfully in the regular bread and muffin sections.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2019)

:flowers:Absolutely nothing to be sorry about, Rose.  It was so nice of you to let me know where to find them!

We heated up a couple more this morning.  Toasted them until they were crisp and ate them with a little homemade marmalade.  The wife and I agree they tasted better that way.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 26, 2019)

Crumpets and Canadian maple syrup are good too. Anything sugary will do. 
They are good to take camping. Open fire for toasting and honey or jam to make them edible.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 28, 2019)

*How to make crumpets*


Combine your milk, sugar and yeast and allow the yeast to bubble up and foam.
Add the flour and mix in until the mixture is smooth. ...
Stir together your water and baking soda, then add that to the dough and mix. ...
Heat a griddle or a skillet, and spray with nonstick cooking spray.

also Home made English muffins 


For the *English muffin* dough:
milk, whole or 2%
active dry or instant yeast.
sugar.
unsalted butter, melted.
salt.
3 to 3 1/4 cups. (13 1/2 to 14 1/2 ounces) all-purpose flour or bread flour.
Cornmeal for dusting.


----------

